# يوميات اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

صباحكم/ مسائكم مسك وعنبر يا احلى اعضاء

يوميات اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة أو ( مذكرات اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة )


كثير من الناس في حايتنا العامه يحرصون على كتابة مذكراتهم اليوميه

ومن هذا المنطلق استوحيت فكرتي القائمة على كتابة مذكراتنا الجميله بين أركان منتدانا الغالي

وهي فرصه للتعبير عن ما في داخلنا من إعجاب أو نقد لكل ما يدور في منتدانا الراائع

مثلا ( اليوم دخلت الساعه كذا .. وقرأت موضوع عن كذا .. واعجبني كذا .. الخ)

اتمنى التفاعل من الجميع ...

لكم مني كل التحيه والتقدير !!



خاص بجروب ربنا موجود






​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله اوى الفكرة دى
تقريبا انا لما بعد نت بفتح المنتدى واتجول
يعنى ادخل المنتدى الثقافى  بيبقا فى معلومات وحاجات جديده جدا
والمنتدى العام 
وكمان ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات عشان مواضيع الغالبيه تهم الشباب وبتعجبنى افكارها
وبحب كمان الترفيهى والصور بيبقا فيها حاجات غريبه وممكن اكون اول مرة اشوفها
بجد فكرة جميله جدا اكننا بنتكلم مع بعض وكل واحد بيقول هو عمل ايه
وعلى فكرة اتخاذ قرار انك تقوم وتقفل المنتدى صعب جدا بتحس انه حياتك اعد عليه 24 ساعه هههههههههه تسلم على الافكار الرائعه دى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميييييييل يا كيرو بجد

انا بقى بقالى يومين حاجزة لى أوضة فى المنتدى وببيت فيها :smil16:

ومقيمة فى موضوعين خطوبة نيفين وجيش مينا 

ومقضياهااااااااا خناق بقى 30: ودى هوايتى ههههههههه

وربنا يعدينا من الكريب ده على خير :11azy:هههههههههههه

بس بطمنك انا يعنى انا والبت جيلان مقطعنهم يا معلم :heat: ههههه

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مش هتبطلى شقاوة يا بت انتى وجيلان ولا ايه اتهدوا بقا كفايه مافيش موضوع الا لما قلبتيه خناقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصدقى يابت ياكوكى :nunu0000:

انا وانا داخلة الموضوع ده أصلا :act31:

حاسة انه هيبقى الموضوع التالت للخناق :t26:

أصلى نسيت ودخلت برجلى الشمال :new2: هههههههههه

فخالى بالك بقىld: *​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع تحفة يا كيرو
خلاص يا بت يا مرمر
نبقى نيجى نتعارك هنا على طول بقى ونحل عن نوفا ومينا شوية*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تصدقى يابت ياكوكى :nunu0000:
> 
> انا وانا داخلة الموضوع ده أصلا :act31:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه
عارفة يا بت كتبت مشاركتى قبل ما اشوف المشاركة دى
بس باين كدى فى نوايا مشتركة
يلا على بركة الله*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يا سلام انتى وهى وانا بقول اتهدى تقوليلها نبقا نيجى ننتعارك هنا ايه بقت بتجرى فى دمكم ولا ايه
لا يا اختى ابقى ادخلى باليمن مع انى عارفه يمين شمال الى فى دماغك فى دماغك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> مش هتبطلى شقاوة يا بت انتى وجيلان ولا ايه اتهدوا بقا كفايه مافيش موضوع الا لما قلبتيه خناقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30: ​



*يا نعم
انا كنت اعدة فى قسم الصلاة فى حالى سمعتك بتزعقى فى البت دى جيت جرى
متعظتيش من الى حصل للى قبلك :11azy:
واحد راح الجيش واتنين صحاب سايبنهم بيقطعوا بعض هناك 30:
هااااااا تحبى تموتى ازاى :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا نعم*
> *انا كنت اعدة فى قسم الصلاة فى حالى سمعتك بتزعقى فى البت دى جيت جرى*
> *متعظتيش من الى حصل للى قبلك :11azy:*
> *واحد راح الجيش واتنين صحاب سايبنهم بيقطعوا بعض هناك 30:*
> ...


كلامك يضحك انتى وهى بتقولوا نكت تجنن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> عارفة يا بت كتبت مشاركتى قبل ما اشوف المشاركة دى
> بس باين كدى فى نوايا مشتركة
> يلا على بركة الله*​



*أستعانة على الشقا بالله 30:

صبح صبح يا جيجى الاول 

علشان ربنا يبارك لنا :hlp: ههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا نعم
> انا كنت اعدة فى قسم الصلاة فى حالى سمعتك بتزعقى فى البت دى جيت جرى
> متعظتيش من الى حصل للى قبلك :11azy:
> واحد راح الجيش واتنين صحاب سايبنهم بيقطعوا بعض هناك 30:
> هااااااا تحبى تموتى ازاى :nunu0000:*​



*ااااااااااخص عليكى 

وانا حد بردوا يقدر يزعقلى :smil16:

ده ولا عااااااش ولا كان يا أوختى 30:

كده تشكى فى قدراتى يابت 

زحلااااااااااانة انا :11azy:

ههههههههههههه

مالناش دعوة بالراح الجيش يابت ده ربنا يعينه 

خاليكى فى البيتين اللى من أمبارح مالهمش حس 

ااااااااستر يارب هههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أستعانة على الشقا بالله 30:*​
> 
> *صبح صبح يا جيجى الاول *​
> 
> *علشان ربنا يبارك لنا :hlp: ههههه*​


صبح صبح يا عم الحج يالا عايزاكوا تمارسوا هوايتكم هنا ما خلاص هى بقيت فوضى 30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> كلامك يضحك انتى وهى بتقولوا نكت تجنن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​



ييجى مننا يعنى 30:​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أستعانة على الشقا بالله 30:
> 
> صبح صبح يا جيجى الاول
> 
> علشان ربنا يبارك لنا :hlp: ههههه*​



*ماشى يا حبيبتى
نرش مية بس الاول قدام الموضوع*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااااااخص عليكى
> 
> وانا حد بردوا يقدر يزعقلى :smil16:
> 
> ...


*
ايه ده هما زعلوا بجد ولا ايه
مش كانوا قدامنا جادعين ايه الى حصل
يا لهوى شكل بركتنا حلت عليهم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> صبح صبح يا عم الحج يالا عايزاكوا تمارسوا هوايتكم هنا ما خلاص هى بقيت فوضى 30:30:30:30:30:​



*ماحناااااااااا بنمارس أهوووو:spor24:

وأنت ياجميل اللى ربنا وقعك فى ايدينا 

ايد ناااااس مبترحمش :59:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> ايه ده هما زعلوا بجد ولا ايه
> مش كانوا قدامنا جادعين ايه الى حصل
> يا لهوى شكل بركتنا حلت عليهم*​



*لا هما ميزعلووووووش 

بس انا خايفة تكون رمزى اتهورت وأغتالت ثروت 30:

على بركة الله :hlp:

هههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> صبح صبح يا عم الحج يالا عايزاكوا تمارسوا هوايتكم هنا ما خلاص هى بقيت فوضى 30:30:30:30:30:​



*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى مش محتاجين عزومة
ده احنا صحاب مكان
شكلك طيبة وهنرجع فى كلامنا
خلاص يا بت يا مرمر شكلها خافت على نفسها وهتعد ساكتة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايه ده هما زعلوا بجد ولا ايه*
> *مش كانوا قدامنا جادعين ايه الى حصل*
> 
> *يا لهوى شكل بركتنا حلت عليهم*​


انتوا اى حد يلائيكوا سوا فى موضوع اعرفوا انه خناقه والدنيا كلها هتبعد عن فكرة الموضوع وتبص للخناقه يا فالحه انتى وهى 
ال محدش يقدر يزعقلها ال ست مرمر دى كمان اومال انا بعمل ايه هاه بزعقلك:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لا هما ميزعلووووووش
> 
> بس انا خايفة تكون رمزى اتهورت وأغتالت ثروت 30:
> 
> ...



*خلاص هتصل بالبت رمزى بكرة
لو لقيت التليفون عليه دم تبقى ماتت ونقدم واجب العزاء فى المناسبات عشن نخفى اثار الجريمة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*مش هقول غير انكوا مصايب
بوتجازات المنتدى يا ساتر*​


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميله اوى الفكرة دى
> تقريبا انا لما بعد نت بفتح المنتدى واتجول
> يعنى ادخل المنتدى الثقافى  بيبقا فى معلومات وحاجات جديده جدا
> والمنتدى العام
> ...



الاجمل مشاركتك سويتى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Aksios (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع بقى شااااااااااااااااات :warning: كارت اصفر يعنى انذار
المره اللى جايه هيبقى احمر ههههههههههههه
:bud:
يومياتى بقى بقعد اتفرج على الخناقات اللى بتجرى فى المواضيع  30::new6::fun_lol:


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *جميييييييل يا كيرو بجد
> الاجمل مشاركتك
> انا بقى بقالى يومين حاجزة لى أوضة فى المنتدى وببيت فيها :smil16:
> طيب شوفيلى اوضة فى الدور التانى للمنتدى ههه
> ...


اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا هههههههه
مقطعينهم ايه بس انا شايف انجى داخلة فيكم شمال ومش مخلياكم تتكلموا نص كلمة
انا بهدى النفوس
ههههههه
​


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> مش هتبطلى شقاوة يا بت انتى وجيلان ولا ايه اتهدوا بقا كفايه مافيش موضوع الا لما قلبتيه خناقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30: ​



متبقاش مرمر لو متخنقتش شوية
مينفعش اليوم يعدى كده غير لما تعملها خناقتين تلاتة على الاقل
الله يكون فى عون الاعضاء
بس انا شايف انجى مش ساكتة خالص
مديالهم فوق دماغهم
ههههههه


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تصدقى يابت ياكوكى :nunu0000:
> 
> انا وانا داخلة الموضوع ده أصلا :act31:
> 
> ...



تعيشى وتتخانقى
بس خبطى على الباب قبل ما تدخلى وسميتى الاول
هههههه


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *موضوع تحفة يا كيرو
> خلاص يا بت يا مرمر
> نبقى نيجى نتعارك هنا على طول بقى ونحل عن نوفا ومينا شوية*​



تشرفوا 
وانا عامل حسابى اتلاقوا بيبسى وبسكوت وجلاكسى واللى نفسكم فيه
علشان متقلوش انا حرمكم من حاجة
بس تبطلوا خناق شوية مش كفاية موضوع نوفا ومينا​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> تشرفوا
> وانا عامل حسابى اتلاقوا بيبسى وبسكوت وجلاكسى واللى نفسكم فيه
> علشان متقلوش انا حرمكم من حاجة
> بس تبطلوا خناق شوية مش كفاية موضوع نوفا ومينا​



*الله دنت متابع بقى
امل ازاى مشفتش دم انجى الى سايح فى اخر صفحة
شكلنا هننزل هنا طقم نضارات تانى*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> الموضوع بقى شااااااااااااااااات :warning: كارت اصفر يعنى انذار
> المره اللى جايه هيبقى احمر ههههههههههههه
> :bud:
> يومياتى بقى بقعد اتفرج على الخناقات اللى بتجرى فى المواضيع  30::new6::fun_lol:



*ولعها ولعها
انت عايز تشوف كيرو مقتول قدامك يعنى
هو مافيش حد بيخاف على حد ابدا
فين الصداقة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يا بت يا جيلى يا رب تفضلى تترعشى زى الجيلى اسكتى بقا مصدقنا مرمر خرجت من الموضوع
ماتولعهاش​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا هههههههه
> مقطعينهم ايه بس انا شايف انجى داخلة فيكم شمال ومش مخلياكم تتكلموا نص كلمة
> انا بهدى النفوس
> ههههههه
> ​



*ممكن توضيح مين المتعوس ومين خايب الرجا قبل اتخاذ اى قرارات مفاجعة ؟
لا لو قصدك على ربنا موجود فده اخ عزيز علينا يعنى ميصحش كدى*​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> يا بت يا جيلى يا رب تفضلى تترعشى زى الجيلى اسكتى بقا مصدقنا مرمر خرجت من الموضوع
> ماتولعهاش​



*طيب يا حبيبتى زمنها بتنادى عليكى :11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طيب يا حبيبتى زمنها بتنادى عليكى :11azy:*​


بتنادى عليا خليها تعلى صوتها شويه عشان تلم الناس علينا:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*يلا هستأذن انا بقى
غدا القاكوا*​


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

كملوا خناق انتوا علشان انا مسافر دلوقتى
بس مش عاوزكم تصحوا الجيران اتخنقوا بس بصوت واطى
بس اوعوا تعوروا بعضيكم انا مش بحب الدم خالص
ولا اقولكم عورورا بعضيكم خلوا الاعضاء يستريحوا منكم
هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> كملو
> ولا اقولكم عورورا بعضيكم خلوا الاعضاء يستريحوا منكم
> هههههههه​



*لا قااااااعدين لك يا كيرو :smil16:*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلش تخلوني اتدخل بينكم..
بيكفي خناااااااق ..دا انتوا اصواتكم وصلت لحد عندي...*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بقى هوايتي في المنتدى اتفرج على مرمر و جيلان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا بقى هوايتي في المنتدى اتفرج على مرمر و جيلان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*ليه يابت هو احنا بنرقص :11azy:*
*بس تسدءى نيفين طلعت لسة عايشة 30:*​


----------



## fns (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ممكن توضيح مين المتعوس ومين خايب الرجا قبل اتخاذ اى قرارات مفاجعة ؟
> لا لو قصدك على ربنا موجود فده اخ عزيز علينا يعنى ميصحش كدى*​



الحدق يفهم:t30:​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> الحدق يفهم:t30:​



*طب مين الحدق :t30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*يابت انتي وهي اتهدوا شويه*
*يخربيت كده *
*هتجيبوا لكل اعضاء المنتدي شلل منكم لله *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *يابت انتي وهي اتهدوا شويه*
> *يخربيت كده *
> *هتجيبوا لكل اعضاء المنتدي شلل منكم لله *
> *هههههههههههههه*​



*منا فى حالى اهه :t23:*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *منا فى حالى اهه :t23:*​


*مش باين :t9:*
*اركني علي جنب شويه *
*خلي الناس تدخل *
*ولا لازم تتدخلوا تتخانقوا في كل المواضيع* ​


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مش باين :t9:*
> *اركني علي جنب شويه *
> *خلي الناس تدخل *
> *ولا لازم تتدخلوا تتخانقوا في كل المواضيع* ​



*منا متكلمتش اهه
وبعدين الموضوع اسمه يوميات
لازم نعيش فيه*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *منا متكلمتش اهه*
> *وبعدين الموضوع اسمه يوميات*
> 
> *لازم نعيش فيه*​


* ههههههههههههه*
*كل دا ومتكلمتيش *
*امال لو عايزه تتكلمي هتعمل ايه:t9:*
*وبعدين زي ما قولتي اسمه يوميات مش خناقات*​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2008)

عايز لما ارجع من الجهادية قصدي الجيش

الاقي حد فيكم خلص علي التاني وان كنت ارشح اني انجي هتقطعكم انتوا الجوز

مش عارف ليه يعني

بس ده احساس

ربنا معااااكم واشوفكم علي خير


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * ههههههههههههه*
> *كل دا ومتكلمتيش *
> *امال لو عايزه تتكلمي هتعمل ايه:t9:*
> *وبعدين زي ما قولتي اسمه يوميات مش خناقات*​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
يا بت ماهه انا يومى كله خناقات
مرحناش بعيد يعنى*​


----------



## جيلان (17 أكتوبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> عايز لما ارجع من الجهادية قصدي الجيش
> 
> الاقي حد فيكم خلص علي التاني وان كنت ارشح اني انجي هتقطعكم انتوا الجوز
> 
> ...



*
يا ساتر يا رب داخل يفترى على خلق ربنا
يابنى انت عندك جيش عايزين ربنا يسترها معاك
اتقى ربنا بدل ما اسيحلك دم انجى 
وعمال تودع فينا بقالك شهر مقطع قلبى وبلاقيك بردوا
هما رجعوا فى كلامهم ولا ايه :11azy:*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه ده ...
مرمر...... جيلان.... ميرو..... في مكان واحد؟؟ :11azy:  


يا جماعه طول ما التلاته اتجمعوا  جوه الموضوع ده ...
هيبقى يوميات العصابه المفتريه مش اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه..
دخلوا على الموضوع استولوا عليه خلاص​


----------



## fns (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يا جيلان انتى ومرمر
يعنى بطلتوا خناق ولا مش لاقين حد تتخانقوا معاه
انا بيتهيقلى لو ملقتوش حد تتخانقوا معاه تقعد كل واحدة فيكم 
تتخانق فى نفسها :t30:


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> ايه ده ...
> مرمر...... جيلان.... ميرو..... في مكان واحد؟؟ :11azy:
> 
> 
> ...



*يا مظلومة يانى 
هما الى بينكشونى انا فى حالى :smile01



بس الى هيكلم هقطعه بقى انا بقول اهه :gun:*​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> ايه يا جيلان انتى ومرمر
> يعنى بطلتوا خناق ولا مش لاقين حد تتخانقوا معاه
> انا بيتهيقلى لو ملقتوش حد تتخانقوا معاه تقعد كل واحدة فيكم
> تتخانق فى نفسها :t30:



*واخدين هُدنة قلنا نريحك مننا شوية 
وبعدين اتخانق مع نفسى وانت موجود بردوا 
ده حتى الاقربون اولى بالمعروف 30:*​


----------



## fns (22 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش مش اتلحقى تتخانقى معايا
اصلى مسافر وممكن اغيب شهرين ومش هقدر ادخل المنتدى
تتعوض لما ارجع
​


----------



## جيلان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*تروح وتيجى بالسلامة يا كيرو*


----------



## fns (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه يا جيلان انتى ومرمر
انا شايف الموضوع هدى شوية ومحدش سامع صوتكم ولا بتقطعوا فى فروة الاعضاء
انا عاوز الموضوع يرجع زى الاول وعاوز كل الاعضاء تشارك فيه
ويسجلوا كل لحظة بيقضوا فيها فى منتدانا الجميل منتدى الكنيسة
يلا احلى اعضاء عاوز اشوف مشاركاتكم ومتبخلوش عليا بيها​


----------

